# Just add 2 more gb to my server.



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Hope this helps the speed and has alot less down time 

:withstup:


----------



## Sable (Nov 6, 2006)

Awww, thanks Shaggy! It is running a lot smoother.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

thank you.


----------

